# Newbie from Cavite Philippines



## bhart23 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Wish your all in good smoking health.

I'm from the Philippines, I just bought a barrel type grill, which was half it's original price.

I wanted to start grilling, my interest was on meat like ribs and brisket. I just don't know what kind of wood here in the Philippines, around cavite area can I use for grilling.

for the meat, planning to use salt and pepper for my first grill, hopefully some of you can share some ingredients or seasoning I can use.

I was just searching for forum and I found this one. Hopefully I can learn from you guys.

Looking forward on this.

Thank you all and keep grilling.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  Have you looked at Lychee or Longan wood?


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 30, 2019)

Salt pepper onion garlic is always good as a basic spice for BBQ.  You can branch out from there with paprika, sugar, cumin, chili powder, cinnamon, mustard etc.

Just depends on what you are looing for in your finished product.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota, USA.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome enjoy your new found habit. For sure a lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info.

Warren


----------



## bhart23 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you for your warm welcome.


----------



## bhart23 (Apr 30, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.  Have you looked at Lychee or Longan wood?



I got this kingsford barrel grill just today, so I'm planning to grill this weekend.

I'm still researching on how to use wood chips along with charcoal, also where I can get one here in Philippines.

I saw some hickory wood chips in online sale.

Hope you can give me some tips, do's and don'ts on it.

Thank you


----------



## bhart23 (Apr 30, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Salt pepper onion garlic is always good as a basic spice for BBQ.  You can branch out from there with paprika, sugar, cumin, chili powder, cinnamon, mustard etc.
> 
> Just depends on what you are looing for in your finished product.




thank you for this. will try some of it.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm not familiar with trees in the Philippines but if you have access to citrus wood (lime, lemon, orange, grapefruit) that will work.


----------



## bbqaddict (Jan 21, 2022)

Sampaloc, Santol, Acacia, Caimito, Coffee are just some of what you can find in your area. Salt, Pepper and Garlic powder is your  basic go to for BBQ its up to  you to add your preferred taste or aromatics.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome, from Northern California. There’s lots of wise and experienced folks on this forum. Just start asking questions and someone will know the answer.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! It’s a lot of fun here, looking forward to seeing your cooks!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome from North California!


----------

